# [Aporte] Amplificador 15W "Imori Kits"



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola. Les comparto el diagrama que reedite del kit Amplificador 15W Monoaural de la empresa Imori Kits. Se que es un aplificador muy sencillo y de poca potencia, pero es economico y facil de armar para alguien con poca experiencia. Tiene el control de tono sobre la realimentación negativa lo cual siempre me parecio interesante traspolar a un amplificador mas potente. Lo compre para explicar en una clase como se comporta la señal sobre cada transistor puesto que mis compañeros solo habian construido amplificadores integrados. Ojala les sirva.

El PCB no lo subo por que es un kit comercial, pero ya estoy trabajando en uno diferente, en cuanto lo tenga lo subo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 15, 2015)

Distinguido Juan: gracias por el interesante aporte. ¿ Puedes poner el valor de los condensadores no electrolíticos en "cristiano" (  nanofaradios o picofaradios ) por favor ?.
 Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Distinguido Juan: gracias por el interesante aporte. ¿ Puedes poner el valor de los condensadores no electrolíticos en "cristiano" (  nanofaradios o picofaradios ) por favor ?.
> Un saludo.



Ver el archivo adjunto 26450


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 15, 2015)

Ya "evangelicé" los valores de los capacitores cerámicos Juan Carlos. Gracias por la aplicación Fogonazo.

Listo, ya termine la PCB. A manera de ejercicio hice una version de 5x5cm. Aun no la he probado. Si mañana abren los comercios por mi pueblito la armo y le tomo un par de fotos. Me parece que ya esta bien, pero si alguien nota algún error le agradeceré que me lo comparta.

[Agregado] Ya correjí un par de errores en el lado de los componentes.

Corregido, Armado y Probado.


----------

